# Meetings > Workshops >  Windows 2008 - 802.11X EAP

## nemiath

Καλησπέρα,

σπάω το κεφάλι μου να βγάλω ένα lab 2 εβδομάδες τώρα και δεν βγαίνει με τίποτα.
Υπάρχει κάποιος που να έχει υλοποιήσει 2008 server CA / NPS radius για EAP Authentication?

----------

